# HP touchpad in QHSUSB_DLOAD mode per device manager and won't turn on



## P-eezy (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know who or where i can send my touchpad to be recovered from QDL mode? I'm not looking for it to be free, i will pay but haven't received any responses and have been searching for a while, thanks in advance.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## P-eezy (Jan 21, 2013)

I've tried jcsullins procedure and i'm getting the openmulti error. This was said to have been a hardware error. So i ask again, is there a place that i can send my touchpad for repair? Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

P-eezy said:


> I've tried jcsullins procedure and i'm getting the openmulti error. This was said to have been a hardware error. So i ask again, is there a place that i can send my touchpad for repair? Thanks.


HP


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you've tried debrick and it doesn't help, sell yours on fleeBay for parts and buy one in a similar condition. Most of the so-called 'bricked" ones on fleeBay (~$75) can be brought back from the dead via that method.


----------

